# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Coupe du monde 2014

## Nhaps

Ca y est depuis hier soir on va avoir le droit  du foot tous les jours.

Et hier, j'ai compris pourquoi je n'aime pas le foot, celui qui paye l'arbitre, gagne le match.
C'tait juste n'importe quoi, c'est un match de poker au fait, il faut bluffer ?

J'tais trop dgoutt pour la Croatie.

----------


## illight

Youhou, ils vont nous montrer 22 abrutis qui courent aprs un ballon pendant 90 minutes  ::mouarf::   ::aie::  tout a pendant 1 mois  ::mrgreen:: 

je t'avouerai que j'ai pas regard le match hier (enfin j'ai vu les 10 minutes de la fin de la premire mi temps), et, mme si je suis de loin un peu le foot, je pense que je regarderai un seul match en entier. Sauf si la France est en demi  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin, le pire, c'est les commentateurs de TF1, avec Christian Jean Pierre  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

Et encore le pire c'est Arsene Wenger... avec les phrases  la con. Exemple hier.

Un brsilien loupe une passe

AW : "Ils ne sont pas efficace sur les passes"

Merci Captain Obvious !

----------


## Bovino

> Youhou, ils vont nous montrer 22 abrutis


 ::nono:: 
25 si on compte les commentateurs !  ::aie:: 
Ah, c'est vrai, eux ils ne courent pas (ou plus) derrire un ballon, juste derrire les zros de leurs feuilles de paie...

----------


## comtois

> 25 si on compte les commentateurs ! 
> Ah, c'est vrai, eux ils ne courent pas (ou plus) derrire un ballon, juste derrire les zros de leurs feuilles de paie...


Du coup on se demande qui sont les plus abrutis, ceux qui courent derrire un ballon pour gagner des millions ou ceux qui paient pour les regarder ?

----------


## clairetj

> 25 si on compte les commentateurs ! 
> Ah, c'est vrai, eux ils ne courent pas (ou plus) derrire un ballon, juste derrire les zros de leurs feuilles de paie...


Il faut plutt compter les arbitres que les commentateurs, et vu le niveau de l'arbitrage du premier match (et au dire de certain, le premier de la journe cameroun-mexique) se sont les arbrites franais qui doivent avoir les boules de pas tre au mondial vu qu'il sont au niveau

----------


## clairetj

> Ca y est depuis hier soir on va avoir le droit  du foot tous les jours.
> 
> Et hier, j'ai compris pourquoi je n'aime pas le foot, celui qui paye l'arbitre, gagne le match.
> C'tait juste n'importe quoi, c'est un match de poker au fait, il faut bluffer ?
> 
> J'tais trop dgoutt pour la Croatie.


C'est plus que cela, si cela s'arrte  l'argent ... mais l tu fais la coupe du monde dans un pays qui dpense 13 milliards de dollars au lieu de 3, des infrastructures non prtes  temps, qui a une population en crise et que la seule lueur d'apaisement dans tout cela est l'obligation de gagner la coupe du monde dans leur pays (aprs la dfaite en finale 1950 qui fut cataclysmique). Cette coupe du monde tait dj promis au Brsil et l'arbitrage laisse a penser que cela va dans cette direction. Mais s'est-on jamais, avec toutes les affaires de corruptions qui mergent pour le coupe du monde 2022 au Qatar, il y aura peu tre une surprise.


PS: cela fait parti des raisons qui me pousse  adorer le football amricain plutt que le soccer (au del du fait que je trouve que la plupart des joueurs de soccer sont plus des danseuses (sens pjoratif du terme) qu'autre chose)

----------


## Jipt

> (...) PS: cela fait parti*e* des raisons qui me pousse*nt*  adorer le football amricain (...)


Ah oui, ceux qu'on a pu voir dans un superbe documentaire en dbut de semaine, qui ont des problmes de sant hallucinants (certains s'en suicident...) grce  tous ces coups qu'ils se mettent.

Vraiment un truc de barbare, et ceux qui vont les voir me font penser aux spectateurs des amphithtres romains d'il y a 2000 ans, quand les gladiateurs s'tripaient pour leur satisfaction.

Quelle honte...

Humanit de mierda !

----------


## Katyucha

La coupe du monde 2014 ne commence que le 1er aout et elle se passe en France !!

http://www.ffr.fr/index.php/ffr/rugb...monde_feminine 

Allez les bleues !! 

Quoi vous parliez pas de cela ? Chacun sa coupe du monde 2014  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Hier c'tait rigolo  ::): 

Pas d'hymnes nationaux. Benzema fidle a son caractre de con n'a pas chant.
Mais le mieux c'tait les avis des joueurs sur la rencontre  la suite du match.

-"Au dbut c'tait compliqu, mais aprs le penalty on a pu drouler notre jeu."

A croire que la France peut drouler son jeu qu' 11 contre 10.
C'tait ridicule,  mais pour l'instant aucun but  11 contre 11, donc pour moi le match d'hier ne compte pas.

----------


## Kreepz

> Hier c'tait rigolo 
> 
> Pas d'hymnes nationaux. Benzema fidle a son caractre de con n'a pas chant.
> Mais le mieux c'tait les avis des joueurs sur la rencontre  la suite du match.
> 
> -"Au dbut c'tait compliqu, mais aprs le penalty on a pu drouler notre jeu."
> 
> A croire que la France peut drouler son jeu qu' 11 contre 10.
> C'tait ridicule,  mais pour l'instant aucun but  11 contre 11, donc pour moi le match d'hier ne compte pas.


Il compte tout simplement pas parce que c'tait les Honduras!  ::lol::

----------


## illight

Je t'avoue que j'ai pas regard le match  ::mrgreen:: 




> Hier c'tait rigolo 
> 
> Pas d'hymnes nationaux. Benzema fidle a son caractre de con n'a pas chant.
> Mais le mieux c'tait les avis des joueurs sur la rencontre  la suite du match.


Je ne sais pas si de a que tu parlais quand tu parle de l'avis des joueurs, mais j'ai vu qu'il y en avaient qui taient offens de pas avoir l'hymne d'autres qui en avaient rien  faire (la plus grande majorit je pense...).
Je pense que tous ceux qui en avaient rien  faire devraient tre vir de l'quipe  ::mouarf:: 




> -"Au dbut c'tait compliqu, mais aprs le penalty on a pu drouler notre jeu."


De ce que j'ai lu (toujours) et vu (j'ai vu le dbut du match), je pense que mme  11 contre 11, il auraient gagn  ::P: 


Mais comme tu dis, j'attend quand mme de voir la suite..

----------


## lper

> Ah oui, ceux qu'on a pu voir dans un superbe documentaire en dbut de semaine, qui ont des problmes de sant hallucinants (certains s'en suicident...) grce  tous ces coups qu'ils se mettent.
> 
> Vraiment un truc de barbare, et ceux qui vont les voir me font penser aux spectateurs des amphithtres romains d'il y a 2000 ans, quand les gladiateurs s'tripaient pour leur satisfaction.
> 
> Quelle honte...
> 
> Humanit de mierda !


Tu parles sans doute du documentaire diffus sur Art, le revers de la mdaille, comment peut-on se bousiller la sant pour gagner quelques breloques et beaucoup d'argent que le sportif ne pourra mme pas en profiter.  ::(: 
C'est qui qui disait "et vive le sport"....

----------


## Deadpool

> Hier c'tait rigolo 
> 
> Pas d'hymnes nationaux. Benzema fidle a son caractre de con n'a pas chant.


En mme temps, perso j'ai toujours trouv les paroles de l'hymne franais kitsch, pour ne pas dire ridicule.
Donc dans un sens je comprends Benzema.  ::aie:: 

Et pour rappel, Platini ne l'a jamais chant non plus.




> Mais le mieux c'tait les avis des joueurs sur la rencontre  la suite du match.
> 
> -"Au dbut c'tait compliqu, mais aprs le penalty on a pu drouler notre jeu."
> 
> A croire que la France peut drouler son jeu qu' 11 contre 10.
> C'tait ridicule,  mais pour l'instant aucun but  11 contre 11, donc pour moi le match d'hier ne compte pas.


 ::lol:: 

Le jour o tu verra une analyse intelligente d'un footeux  chaud.




> De ce que j'ai lu (toujours) et vu (j'ai vu le dbut du match), je pense que mme  11 contre 11, il auraient gagn


Je pense aussi, c'tait quand mme trs faible en face.


Pour finir je me permet un petit :

*FORA PORTUGAL!!* :-D

a ne va pas tre facile contre l'Allemagne mais j'y crois. :-)

----------


## Kreepz

> a ne va pas tre facile contre l'Allemagne mais j'y crois. :-)


Sa devrait tre un match intressant!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Sa devrait tre un match intressant!!


J'espre aussi bon que Angleterre - Italie.  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Bon ben je crois que c'est mal barr.  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Bon ben je crois que c'est mal barr.


Pp il ne devrait plus avoir le droit de jouer ... en plus d'tre un boucher son attitude est ridicule  ::ptdr::  aller frotter son gel sur un allemand  terre  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> En mme temps, perso j'ai toujours trouv les paroles de l'hymne franais kitsch, pour ne pas dire ridicule.
> Donc dans un sens je comprends Benzema.


Ah ben pire mme ! Elles sont affreusement violentes ! -> "... qu'un sang impur abreuve nos sillons ..." , etc, etc... A part tre psychopathe, boucher, etc, je ne vois pas qui peut tre content de chanter a.
Moi, je propose un truc cool:
http://www.gtv-land.com/generique/va...-ocean-la/959/
Les paroles sont pas compliques, c'est marrant et a mets de bonne humeur !  ::mrgreen:: 
a donnerait bien, lentraneur Deschamps qui ferait le "Meuh, Meuh" et les onzes autres saucisses "Mia, mia, mia, mia, mia, mia, mia, miaaaaaouuu", non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Bon c'est fini vos trolls  2 balles ?  ::roll:: 


@Deadpool  ::calin:: 


J'ai l'impression que l'on revit les ambiances de 98.... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

Ouai, mais je me suis tromp, si a avait t la finale, a aurait vraiment eu un air de revanche, entre France brsil 98

Je suis tout triste  ::triste::

----------


## Nhaps

Dj sortir le Brsil au Brsil. a serait clairement la grande classe.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Dj sortir le Brsil au Brsil. a serait clairement la grande classe.


Sortir l'Allemagne aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Sortir l'Allemagne aussi


wi, pis les pays bas en finale, c'est coton aussi!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> wi, pis les pays bas en finale, c'est coton aussi!


Ou l'Argentine... 
Bon, si c'est l'Argentine, on aura tous les Brsiliens derrire nous, a pousse un peu, non ?  ::aie:: 

En gros, si on gagne cette coupe du monde, on peut faire ...

Allemagne / Bresil / Argentine ... La grande classe quoi !

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ou l'Argentine... 
> Bon, si c'est l'Argentine, on aura tous les Brsiliens derrire nous, a pousse un peu, non ? 
> 
> En gros, si on gagne cette coupe du monde, on peut faire ...
> 
> Allemagne / Bresil / Argentine ... La grande classe quoi !


Il faut avouer qu'on pourrait se la raconter aprs a  :8-): 
Au Brsil qui plus est, sachant qu'aucune nation europenne n'a jamais remport une coupe du monde que le continent europen.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

et si on retrouvait la Belgique en finale!?

Franchement, a serait juste norme  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Et si elle gagnait la coupe du monde ?  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et pourquoi pas Colombie - Belgique en finale ?

Si c'est Colombie - PaysBas c'est pas des maillots qu'ils vont s'changer mais de paquets de poudre blanche...  ::ptdr::

----------


## clairetj

> Et si elle gagnait la coupe du monde ?


Si la Belgique gagne la coupe du monde, le slectionneur devient prsident de la belgique  (ou quivalent) pour crer l'unit ???

----------


## Nhaps

> Si la Belgique gagne la coupe du monde, le slectionneur devient prsident de la belgique  (ou quivalent) pour crer l'unit ???


C'est un roi en Belgique.

----------


## foetus

Vous avez vu 7 joueurs allemands malades: Aprs le tirage dans un groupe facile, le carton rouge de Wilson Palacios (France Honduras), la sortie de Steve Von Bergen (France Suisse) et le dboitage sans suite de Ogenyi Onazi (France - Nigria) (j'ai vu passer 2 mois d'arrt quand mme)

Dieu Platini, priez pour nous  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Kreepz

Un bon France - Costa Rica en finale!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## illight

> Vous avez vu 7 joueurs allemands malades: Aprs le tirage dans un groupe facile, le carton rouge de Wilson Palacios (France Honduras), la sortie de Steve Von Bergen (France Suisse) et le dboitage sans suite de Ogenyi Onazi (France - Nigria) (j'ai vu passer 2 mois d'arrt quand mme)
> 
> Dieu Platini, priez pour nous



Oui je viens de voir a. Ils ont juste pas dit qui c'tait les malades  ::mrgreen::  

Encore que l c'est diffrent, c'est carrment avant le dbut du match  ::aie::

----------


## clairetj

> Vous avez vu 7 joueurs allemands malades: Aprs le tirage dans un groupe facile, le carton rouge de Wilson Palacios (France Honduras), la sortie de Steve Von Bergen (France Suisse) et le dboitage sans suite de Ogenyi Onazi (France - Nigria) (j'ai vu passer 2 mois d'arrt quand mme)
> 
> Dieu Platini, priez pour nous


C'est plutt un coup de DD la chance a, il a du sortir les grigris et les poupes vaudou  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

> Oui je viens de voir a. Ils ont juste pas dit qui c'tait les malades  
> 
> Encore que l c'est diffrent, c'est carrment avant le dbut du match


Cela parait logique - il y a plus d'1 joueur  sortir: mme si Muller est absent, Joachim Lw peut faire rentrer Miroslav Klose  ::mouarf:: 

De toute manire, tout le monde pense que Philipp Lahm va jouer  son poste et il y aura Sami Khedira: la grosse quipe en somme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Noctis

> Il faut avouer qu'on pourrait se la raconter aprs a 
> Au Brsil qui plus est, sachant qu'aucune nation europenne n'a jamais remport une coupe du monde que le continent europen.


l'Afrique du sud est en europe alors ? ou l'Espagne ne fait pas partie de l'europe ? :o 

Je crois que c'est sur le continent sud amricain qu'aucune nation europeene ne s'est impos ( verifier )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> l'Afrique du sud est en europe alors ? ou l'Espagne ne fait pas partie de l'europe ? :o 
> 
> Je crois que c'est sur le continent sud amricain qu'aucune nation europeene ne s'est impos ( verifier )


 ::mouarf::  En effet, c'est en Amrique du Sud qu'aucun pays europen n'a jamais gagn la coupe du monde. 
On peut aussi dire cela de l'Amrique du Nord ou de l'Asie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, les gars et les filles, je vous souhaite un bon WE, de bons quarts et de bon demis ( ::chin:: )  :;):

----------


## foetus

DD et Joachim Lw ont sorti les grosses quipes  ::langue2:: 

Neuer; Lahm, Boateng, Hummels, Hwedes; Schweinsteiger, Khedira; Mller, Kroos, zil; Klose.

Lloris, Debuchy, Evra, Varane, Sakho, Cabaye, Matuidi, Pogba, Valbuena, Grizemann, Benzema


a va morfler ... sous le cagnard

----------


## Kreepz

> Bon, les gars et les filles, je vous souhaite un bon WE, de bons quarts et de bon demis ()


Bon week end  toi aussi et aux autres! Bon match!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lyche

Evra  ::(:

----------


## foetus

1 - 0 pour l'Allemagne  la mi-temps.

Donc pour l'instant, ct franais, l'inexprience > la fougueuse jeunesse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Paul Pogba 1 - Manuel Neuer 0  ::whistle::

----------


## Lyche

Quand on est men, en quart de finale, pendant 80minutes, et qu'on est pas capable de faire un pressing correcte pendant plus de 10minutes avec un buteur qui a 0,3 de ratio but/match en EDF... on peut pas esprer aller plus loin ^^

Il quitte l'EDF quand benzema?

----------


## foetus

Luiz Felipe Scolari a trouv la bonne quipe pour empcher James Rodrguez de jouer  ::(:   ::(:  (<- cela parait une tactique si simple - bte)
( ce que j'ai compris Daniel Alves sur le banc, Neymar pas en pointe, Fernandinho titulaire, Maicon Douglas suit les consignes)

Avec un but rapide (comme les allemands) et un deuxime  la 68ime il n'y a plus d'enjeux  ::(:   ::(: 

Par contre Thiago Silva absent pour la demi  ::mrgreen:: 

dit: Un penalty pour Monaco: PSG 2 - Monaco 1. Cela va tre 10-15 dernires minutes tendues  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

Neymar - forfait pour la fin du Mondial - une fracture au niveau de la 3e vertbre lombaire

Rappel: Thiago Silva absent pour la demi

Les allemands avec les blesss et les malades, et s'ils ne sont pas trop carbo, c'est leur chance d'aller en finale  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 
Surtout avec leur quart contre la France et leur but rapide, pendant lequel ils se sont [srement] un peu conomiss en jouant les contres

Statistiques: Karim Benzema a parcouru 9 kilomtres, Thomas Mller 10

Le Brsil a peut-tre trouv la bonne porte de sortie (en mode douceur - vaseline)  leur Mondial, s'il ne le remporte pas:  ::langue2::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Donc pour l'instant, ct franais, l'inexprience > la fougueuse jeunesse


Salut,
Bon, vous voulez une analyse d'un mec qui n'a jamais jou au foot de sa vie ?
Si,si, je le sens .... donc voici:
. Erreur sur le "positionnement tactique" en dbut de partie; si je comprends bien, ils laissent l'Allemagne faire leur jeu en esprant de leur ct jouer le contre rapide. Manifestement une connerie, on se prends 1 but sans avoir produit de jeu, etc ... je ne sais pas qui a dcid ca, mais bon  ::roll:: 
. Encore une fois, on ne fait pas de changement. Pourtant, ca se voit que "ca ne marche pas", on ne concrtise pas, etc .. alors a quoi bon attendre les dernires 10 minutes pour faire rentrer des joueurs  ::roll:: 
Ca ne sert  rien, sauf lorsque c'est pour soit remplacer un joueur bless soit casser le rythme du jeu, le mec il va lui falloir au moins 5 minutes pour tre dans le bain, il reste pas grand chose pour apporter qqchose  l'quipe.
Ca fait des annes que je vois ca, et je ne comprends toujours pas. M'enfin, je suis pas du milieu moi ... Mais a mon avis, vu que mens et que rien a perdre (il fallait passer a ce stade, coute que coute), les changement je les auraient compris a la 60eme minute.
. Comme tu dis, "inexprience": trop de dchts / rats dans le jeu, mais surement seulement ds a la jeunesse de cette quipe.

Allez, je dirais Allemagne / Pays-Bas en finale ...

----------


## foetus

> Bon, vous voulez une analyse d'un mec qui n'a jamais jou au foot de sa vie ?


Toujours la mme remarque  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, l'inexprience a bien jou. Par exemple, sur le but si Raphal Varane aurait fait un plongeon " la Robben" peut-tre que l'arbitre aurait boug.
D'ailleurs (si j'ai tout compris) sur le coup franc qui amne le but, c'est suite  une simulation sur Paul Pogba.
Et il y a un truc sur Antoine Griezmann dans la surface allemand  :8O: 

Sinon il y a plusieurs trucs qui ont fait que cela n'a pas march:  ::mrgreen:: 
Le manque de rythme au dbut comme face au Nigria? Chaleur? Tactique? Peur - jeunesse? Fatigue - carbo?Le manque d'envie peut tre parce que, pour certains, atteindre les quarts tait un bon rsultatUn milieu allemand  5 (avec des joueurs connus) contre un milieu franais  3Une dfense franaise trop basse par rapport au centreUne tactique en fin de match avec de longues passes vers l'avant qui a choueEst-ce qu'il y a une tactique allemande spciale franaise? Difficile  dire, mais il y a eu trs peu d'espaces pour les franais et beaucoup de simulations allemandes. Et il y a la dclaration de Joachim Lw qui a confirm la position de Lahm  droite pour passer par le couloir (le ct d'vra  ::mrgreen:: )Tous les joueurs franais qui ont fait un match moyenLe cas Mamadou Sakho qui joue, ne joue pas mais qui crame un changement

Statistiques: France 0 cartons  ::roll:: 

Sinon pour les remplaants, il y a 2 explications  ::mrgreen:: : 1) DD qui ne sait pas faire des remplacements en urgence 2) les prolongations, parce,  moins d'un miracle, on peut esprer que d'1 seul but en 20-25 minutes. Donc faire rentrer le plus tard possible un joueur pour qui joue les prolongations "frais"

----------


## foetus

Ah flte  ::?:   ::?:   ::?:   ::?: 

Dj 2 demies sans surprise  ::?: 

Et en plus un Brsil - Allemagne, mais un Brsil sans Neymar et Thiago Silva.
Le Brsil a russi sans trop Neymar ces 2 derniers matches.
Mais est-ce que, comme certains le pensent, le Brsil va trouver une raison pour aller au bout, malgr ses joueurs (avec srement David Luiz en chef de file)?

Et l'Allemagne en veut.


Et de l'autre Argentine - Pays-Bas
Entre 1 quipe qui a fait de la gestion pendant 75-80 minutes et un Pays-Bas qui aura besoin de rcuprer trs [trs] vite

Par contre ngel Di Mara qui est srement forfait pour ce mondial: si l'Argentine passe le Pays-Bas, cela va tre trs dur en finale  ::?: 


Allez sans grand gnie, finale: Allemagne - Argentine.
Ou alors une finale FIFA: Brsil  - Argentine

----------


## illight

> Il quitte l'EDF quand benzema?


C'est un trs bonne question : il a vraiment servi  rien pendant le match. Je comprend pas pourquoi il l'a laiss sur le terrain  ::?: 

Sinon, c'est quand mme dommage, et je suis d'accord avec Sunchaser : je comprend pas pourquoi il a pas fait les changements avant  ::?:  et il aurait surement du sortir Benzema...
Il est vrai aussi qu'on avait un problme au milieu au niveau de la rcupration..

Mais bon, c'est dj pas mal d'tre all en quarts..

----------


## Kreepz

C'est dj un trs bon rsultat! 
Et je suis d'accord pour Benzema il n'a rien fait durant ce match comme pour le match du Nigria... 

Sinon j'ai hte de voir cette quipe de France jouer pour la prochaine Coupe D'Europe! :p

----------


## clairetj

> Sinon j'ai hte de voir cette quipe de France jouer pour la prochaine Coupe D'Europe! :p


D'ailleurs, quelqu'un ici va all les voir jouer en vrai ???

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, dj, un bon point : la gnration actuelle aura elle aussi son "France-Allemagne" frustrant !  :8-): 

Ensuite, c'est clair que je ne comprends pas DD ! Pour quoi avoir fait jouer TOUS les matchs  Benzema alors qu'il n'a jamais t vraiment bon !  ::aie:: 

Aprs le matche de l'Equateur, Griezmann paie les pots casss, pour le Nigria, c'est Giroud qui paie les pots casss... Et Benzema, lui, non ! Toujours l ! Comme si c'tait forcment  cause des autres qu'il tait mauvais !

Quant  Evra, j'espre que c'tait son dernier match en EDF ! L'entraineur allemand a d'ailleurs clairement montr  DD que c'tait son point faible, en modifiant son quipe en consquence.

Bref, une page s'est tourne, j'espre vraiment que DD tirera les leons qui s'imposent de cette limination sans panache contre une quipe allemande pas vraiment inspire, mais solide et rigoureuse.

Et sinon, les autres quarts ?

Je les ai trouv fades, sans ampleurs ! 
Bresil - Colombie, premire fois que le Brsil joue ensemble, mais les Colombiens n'ont pas t  la hauteur. Et pour la demi-finale contre l'Allemagne ce sera sans Neymar et sans Tiago ! Dur, je pense, mais qui sait, peut-tre que l'absence de Neymar va les booster.
Argentine - Belgique, j'ai dtest. Les argentins ont pourri le match, et il ne manque plus  Messi qu'un but de la main pour rejoindre Maradona dans la liste des joueurs exceptionnels dont le plus grand talent est de tricher/truquer.  ::vomi:: 
Pays-Bas -Costa Rica, j'ai pas vu le match. Mais, j'ai aim le pari de Van Gaal de changer de gardien pour la sance des tirs au but ! a va tre dur contre l'Argentine, mais je pense qu'ils ont le collectif le plus soud !

----------


## clairetj

> Bon, dj, un bon point : la gnration actuelle aura elle aussi son "France-Allemagne" frustrant ! 
> 
> Ensuite, c'est clair que je ne comprends pas DD ! Pour quoi avoir fait jouer TOUS les matchs  Benzema alors qu'il n'a jamais t vraiment bon ! 
> 
> Aprs le matche de l'Equateur, Griezmann paie les pots casss, pour le Nigria, c'est Giroud qui paie les pots casss... Et Benzema, lui, non ! Toujours l ! Comme si c'tait forcment  cause des autres qu'il tait mauvais !
> 
> Quant  Evra, j'espre que c'tait son dernier match en EDF ! L'entraineur allemand a d'ailleurs clairement montr  DD que c'tait son point faible, en modifiant son quipe en consquence.
> 
> Bref, une page s'est tourne, j'espre vraiment que DD tirera les leons qui s'imposent de cette limination sans panache contre une quipe allemande pas vraiment inspire, mais solide et rigoureuse.


Ba les consquences, c'est pas le changement du slectionneur ??? Qui comme a chaque fois se fait sortir par les hautes instances du football franais mais sans que ces dernires ne remettent en cause les joueurs.
Blague  part (vu que sauf norme problme DD devrait rest jusqu' l'Euro 2016), il fallait peut-tre pass par l, par la scne international, pour mettre en vidence les problmes (mme si au final, ils sont connus depuis longtemps) et montrer que certains, s'ils sont performant dans leur clubs respectif, n'arrive pas  ce faire au haut niveau en slection

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ba les consquences, c'est pas le changement du slectionneur ??? Qui comme a chaque fois se fait sortir par les hautes instances du football franais mais sans que ces dernires ne remettent en cause les joueurs.
> Blague  part (vu que sauf norme problme DD devrait rest jusqu' l'Euro 2016), il fallait peut-tre pass par l, par la scne international, pour mettre en vidence les problmes (mme si au final, ils sont connus depuis longtemps) et montrer que certains, s'ils sont performant dans leur clubs respectif, n'arrive pas  ce faire au haut niveau en slection


Hlas, je pense que le milieu du foot en France, est comme la politique. On ne remet pas en cause ce qui n'a jamais fonctionn !

Quand on voit qu'au lendemain de l'Afrique du Sud ou du l'Euro 2012 en Ukraine/Pologne, rien n'a chang dans les hautes sphres de la FFF, et que Le Graet (peut-tre le mec le plus pourri du foot franais) est devenu le Prsident de cette fdration, on voit bien que le changement, c'est pas pour maintenant !  ::aie::

----------


## Gurdil le nain

Ouh pinaise, je suis tomb l dessus  l'instant : http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/equi...14-3983853.php
 ::ptdr:: 

Leurs "technologies dernier cri pour analyser et classer les performances individuelles" ne doivent pas voir les mme choses que nous...25 frappes en coupe du monde et seulement 3-4 buts...

Pour moi le problme c'est qu'il n'a aucune concurrence au sein de l'Edf  son poste...

----------


## clairetj

> Leurs "technologies dernier cri pour analyser et classer les performances individuelles" ne doivent pas voir les mme choses que nous...25 frappes en coupe du monde et seulement 3-4 buts...


Sa ne doit pas tenir du taux de russite ou alors il font un ratio tirs cadrs/tirs tents plutt que but/tirs cadrs

----------


## illight

> Ouh pinaise, je suis tomb l dessus  l'instant : http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/equi...14-3983853.php


 ::ptdr::  il doit y avoir un problme dans leur "technologie" ou alors on a pas regard la mme coupe du monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Noctis

> il doit y avoir un problme dans leur "technologie" ou alors on a pas regard la mme coupe du monde


ou alors fait sur Fifa coupe du monde 2014 ? :p

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouh pinaise, je suis tomb l dessus  l'instant : http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/equi...14-3983853.php
> 
> 
> Leurs "technologies dernier cri pour analyser et classer les performances individuelles" ne doivent pas voir les mme choses que nous...25 frappes en coupe du monde et seulement 3-4 buts...


Bon, on retient a, quand mme : 


> L'indice Castrol *Casseroles* de la Fifa utilise les technologies dernier cri pour analyser et classer les performances individuelles.


 :8-): 
Franchement, entre Benzema 1er et Varanne  qui l'on doit le but allemand en quart... je sais pas comment ils font leur classement, mais c'est de la daube, c'est sur ! ::roll::

----------


## clairetj

> Bon, on retient a, quand mme : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 L'indice Castrol Casseroles de la Fifa utilise les technologies dernier cri pour analyser et classer les performances individuelles.


Franchement pourquoi utiliser des technologies dernier cri, a suffit normalement le bon vieux: "il est bon, il est moyen, il est pas bon, mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout encore sur le terrain, n'aurait jamais du tre slectionn"

----------


## foetus

Vous tes tous marrant quand mme: comme si la FIFA est encore crdible  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Chiffres: L'quipe du Brsil a eu 10 cartons (<- le plus grand nombre de cartons pour une quipe) pour 96 fautes siffles et elle a port rclamation pour annuler le carton de Thiago Silva  ::?:

----------


## clairetj

> Vous tes tous marrant quand mme: comme si la FIFA est encore crdible  
> 
> Chiffres: L'quipe du Brsil a eu 10 cartons (<- le plus grand nombre de cartons pour une quipe) pour 96 fautes siffles et elle a port rclamation pour annuler le carton de Thiago Silva


C'est surtout la ligne de dfense qui est en carton (pour contester le carton jaune, pas la dfense brsilienne  ::mouarf:: ): "C'est pas juste, pour Thiago Silva a eut un carton alors que le joueur colombien qui explos Neymar n'a rien eu"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous tes tous marrant quand mme: comme si la FIFA est encore crdible  
> 
> Chiffres: L'quipe du Brsil a eu 10 cartons (<- le plus grand nombre de cartons pour une quipe) pour 96 fautes siffles et elle a port rclamation pour annuler le carton de Thiago Silva


Et elle a eu gain de cause ? Parce que si c'est le cas, je pense qu'il y a un gros problme ! En plus, le carton de Thiago Silva est tout  fait normal. S'il n'a pas de cervelle pour lui viter de faire une telle connerie alors qu'il ne doit pas prendre de carton sous peine de ratage de demi-finale, c'est quand mme pas la faute de l'arbitre.

----------


## foetus

> Et elle a eu gain de cause ?


On verra demain, s'il est sur le terrain  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

En plus, il aurait attendu un match et son premier carton jaune sautait tout seul ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En plus, il aurait attendu un match et son premier carton jaune sautait tout seul ...


Un abruti que je te dis. Bon, il joue au PSG alors a explique...  ::whistle::

----------


## clairetj

De toute faon ils devraient tre heureux les brsiliens de cette suspension de T.Silva et de l'absence de Neymar: s'ils perdent personne ne pourra leur reprocher vu qu'il manquait deux cadres majeurs de l'quipe, donc a vitera de voir le Brsil  feu et  sang et repartir sur de bonnes bases pendant 1 ans et demi avant les premires manifestations anti JO

----------


## foetus

> De toute faon ils devraient tre heureux les brsiliens de cette suspension de T.Silva et de l'absence de Neymar: s'ils perdent personne ne pourra leur reprocher vu qu'il manquait deux cadres majeurs de l'quipe, donc a vitera de voir le Brsil  feu et  sang et repartir sur de bonnes bases pendant 1 ans et demi avant les premires manifestations anti JO


Vu l'absence de carton pour Juan Camilo Ziga, cela ne semble pas passer  ::whistle::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vu l'absence de carton pour Juan Camilo Ziga, cela ne semble pas passer


Bof, honntement, pendant le match, au moment de la faute sur Neymar, j'ai d'abord pens qu'il faisait du cinma pour gagner du temps. Et la faute ne semblait pas si terrible. 
Je pense que c'est un coup de malchance pour Neymar, et rien d'autre. Et puis les Colombiens ont bien du se passer de Falcao, non ?

----------


## clairetj

> Et puis les Colombiens ont bien du se passer de Falcao, non ?


Et les franais de Ribry (et de Nasri  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## foetus

> ...


LOL  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  Tu as vu les petits gosses brsiliens qui pleurent comme des madeleines lors de la blessure de Neymar.

Et justement, l'absence de Falcao s'est fait un peu sentir.

Et pour F. Ribry:
On peut parler de tous les blesss qui y a eu et de ceux qui ont jou malgr tout. Comme Marco Reus.On ne sait pas vraiment ce qui s'est pass avec F. Ribry. On va peut-tre apprendre que DD a cart F. Ribry en profitant de sa blessure. Parce qu'il n'a fait aucun soutien  l'quipe de France ( certains joueurs seulement aux dernires nouvelles) et il a sch l'invitation pour les quarts.




> (et de Nasri )


J'aime bien l'ide qu'il faut faire intgrer sa cervele de gonzesse dans le staff "Communication Twitter" avant que Monsieur rejoigne l'quipe  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

> Et les franais de Ribry (et de Nasri )


Si seulement il avait pu faire pareil pour Benzema  ::mouarf::  on serait peut-tre all plus loin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

> J'aime bien l'ide qu'il faut faire intgrer sa cervele de gonzesse dans le staff "Communication Twitter" avant que Monsieur rejoigne l'quipe


Pourquoi l'intgrer dans le staff" Comminucation Twitter" ??? Avec sa classe, son style et un rel talent pour avoir la bonne phrase au bon moment, je l'a met responsable de toute la communication autour de l'quipe de France, premire personne  avoir la parole lors des confrences de presse et porte-parole officiel de l'quipe de France

Avec a, finit les confrences de presse ou DD essai de faire des blagues pour mettre un peu l'ambiance

----------


## foetus

> Avec a, finit les confrences de presse ou DD essai de faire des blagues pour mettre un peu l'ambiance


Blague ou pas, certains ont t choqus par le fameux "Ils n'taient pas n"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rawsrc

Bien sr !!! 

Ribery bless.  ::ptdr:: 
Tu l'as vu se soigner  Ibiza !!??!!! C'est qu'il doit beaucoup souffrir, d'ailleurs une lombalgie, c'est pas douloureux, non du tout...
Qui a l'adresse de sa maison de convalescence parce qu'elle a l'air d'tre sacrment efficace...
Et puis moosieur a peur des piqres, l c'est sr, il va devoir arrter sa carrire.

Tocard, oui.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tocard, oui.


 ::applo:: 

Ca c'est mot !
Qu'il reste au chaud, loin. Trs loin. Et pour longtemps.

----------


## foetus

Source 20 minutes: 18h16: Le Brsil avait fait appel de la dcision pour le carton jaune reu en quart de finale par Thiago Silva, qui entranait une suspension du capitaine. Mais la Fifa a refus l'appel. 

Et en anglais officiel



> BREAKING: Brazil's appeal against Thiago Silva's semi-final ban has been turned down by FIFA

----------


## foetus

Finale de coupe du monde : un remde miracle pour rtablir Neymar ?

Bientt  Neymar  (prnom: Jean  ::whistle:: ) en mode Bane (<- un personnage DC Universe): une coque protge-dos, un rservoir de morphine ... et un masque pour ne pas voir qu'il morfle  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, cette histoire craint du boudin pour l'Allemagne  ::?:   ::?:   ::?:  : j'ai vu pass que la FIFA a sorti un arbitre mexicain ... mais un arbitre assez mauvais.
J'ai peur que le Brsil batte son prcdent record de fautes pendant 1 match qui est de 31 (ou 36-37 ???) lors du match Brsil - Colombie.

Ou alors les joueurs allemands arrivent en gardien de hockey  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  D'ailleurs, la dfense, cela ne va trop les dranger tellement ils sont lents  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Et pourtant avec toutes ces histoires brsiliennes, je me demande ce que la FIFA a dans son sac pour que la Argentine sans ngel Di Mara arrive en finale:  ::?:   ::?: 
Je n'ai rien vu pass sur la rcupration bataves des 120 (+15-20 avec les prolongations) minutes passes "_dans le champs_"

dit: clairetj  ::wow::  effectivement c'est l'Argentine

----------


## Noctis

> [*]On ne sait pas vraiment ce qui s'est pass avec F. Ribry. On va peut-tre apprendre que DD a cart F. Ribry en profitant de sa blessure. Parce qu'il n'a fait aucun soutien  l'quipe de France ( certains joueurs seulement aux dernires nouvelles) et il a sch l'invitation pour les quarts.


Oui le mystre reste entier autour de sa blessure :s mais la FIFA l'a quand mme valid avec son dossier mdical pour autoriser un remplacement :s 
et Sinon il n'est pas le seul a avoir refus l'invitation mais comme d'habitude il prend plus que les autres... (Clment Grenier a prfr rester en stage avec Lyon que de venir rejoindre l'EdF pour les quarts)

----------


## clairetj

> Et pourtant avec toutes ces histoires brsiliennes, je me demande ce que la FIFA a dans son sac pour que la Colombie sans ngel Di Mara arrive en finale:


Argentine tu veux dire plutt

----------


## illight

> Et puis moosieur a peur des piqres, l c'est sr, il va devoir arrter sa carrire.
> Tocard, oui.


Pov chou, tiens, je vais le plaindre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si seulement il avait pu faire pareil pour Benzema  on serait peut-tre all plus loin


Et Evra !

----------


## Darkzinus

> On peut parler de tous les blesss qui y a eu et de ceux qui ont jou malgr tout. Comme Marco Reus.


Reus n'est pas all  la coupe du monde vu qu'il s'est bless en amical avant. C'est peut tre une des raisons du jeu plus ennuyeux qu' l'accoutume de l'Allemagne.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bien sr !!! 
> 
> Et puis moosieur a peur des piqres, l c'est sr, il va devoir arrter sa carrire.
> 
> Tocard, oui.


Pour le coup, refuser des infiltrations je pense qu'il a raison (Aprs on s'tonne du nombre de sportifs estropis pass 30 ans). Et quand bien mme, il aurait t diminu donc inutile.

----------


## illight

Dj que mme pas diminu il est inutile  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le coup, refuser des infiltrations je pense qu'il a raison (Aprs on s'tonne du nombre de sportifs estropis pass 30 ans). Et quand bien mme, il aurait t diminu donc inutile.


Heu, il est dj estropi, alors il ne risquait plus grand chose ...  ::oops:: 

Mais, je pense qu'il a t plus utile absent que prsent. Et, ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'il n'est pas gard ses copains Benzema et Evra  son chevet ...

----------


## macslan

On notera que cette coupe du monde est la coupe du monde des petites quipes car les grandes quipes ont eu vraiment de la peine surtout les 16me

----------


## Darkzinus

> On notera que cette coupe du monde est la coupe du monde des petites quipes car les grandes quipes ont eu vraiment de la peine surtout les 16me


Euh il n'y a pas de 16mes en coupe du monde.  ::aie::  C'est poule puis huitimes. Globalement c'est un peu le mme scnario que d'habitude. Quelques surprises en poule (pas tant que a au final) et une fois les matchs liminatoires il reste toujours  peu prs les mmes...

----------


## clairetj

> On notera que cette coupe du monde est la coupe du monde des petites quipes car les grandes quipes ont eu vraiment de la peine surtout les 16me


De toute faon tout se rgler avec la coupe du monde au Qatar. Ba oui, les grosses quipes ont du mal parce que la plupart de leurs joueurs jouent en clubs dans les championnats europens et la plupart en plus de 2 ou trois championnats nationaux (par exemple en France Ligue1/coupe de france/coupe de la ligue) ont a jou en plus une comptitions europennes (europa league ou champions league) donc ils sont carboniss pour une coupe du monde se droulant fin juin dbut juillet.

Mais heureusement, le Qatar est l: avec des stades climatiss et la trs trs forte probabilit d'une coupe du monde en hiver, les diffrentes comptitions seront coups, les joueurs se seront conomis en vue du mondial (donc certainement des championnats chiants avec trs peu de but) et avec moins de matchs dans les jambes, ils feront une coupe du monde flamboyante  l'image du pays hte

----------


## illight

Et le Qatar va gagner la coupe du monde parce qu'ils vont l'acheter  ::mouarf::

----------


## clairetj

> Et le Qatar va gagner la coupe du monde parce qu'ils vont l'acheter


Le Qatar a une quipe ???? Ou alors on va avoir une grande vague de nationalisation et de double nationalit dcouverte  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Euh il n'y a pas de 16mes en coupe du monde.


Certains parlent de 16imes lorsque le 3ime match de poule est dcisif/ a un gros enjeu  ::whistle:: : Ghana - Portugal ou Italie - Urugay

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certains parlent de 16imes lorsque le 3ime match de poule est dcisif/ a un gros enjeu : Ghana - Portugal ou Italie - Urugay


Un abus de langage ne fait pas une rgle...  :;): 
Mais a n'a pas tellement d'importance. Moi, je trouve, justement qu'il y a eu peu de surprises dans cette coupe du monde. 
Espagne / Italie / Portugal / Angleterre ! 
Ouais ! On peut rayer l'Angleterre, la surprise aurait t qu'elle fasse une grande coupe du monde.
Le Portugal ? Ils ont eu du mal  se qualifier et l'quipe repose trop sur Ronaldo.
L'Espagne, une quipe use, vieillissante et qui en s'est pas suffisamment renouvele. Une semi-surprise.
Seule l'Italie est une surprise, surtout aprs leur victoire contre l'Angleterre ! 

Ce qui est surprenant, c'est la monte des quipes sud-amricaines de second plan (Costa-Rica, Chili, Colombie...) qu'on n'a pas l'habitude de voir  ce niveau.
galement, une mauvaise surprise, c'est la non confirmation du Japon et de la Core du Sud, et videmment, toujours les mmes difficults des pays africains...

----------


## clairetj

Moi j'annonce coupe du monde 2018 en Russie: USA champions et il remettent a en 2022 au Qatar  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Un abus de langage ne fait pas une rgle...


Certes, mais j'aime bien l'ide de match couperet pour ce 3ime match de poule  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ouais ! On peut rayer l'Angleterre, la surprise aurait t qu'elle fasse une grande coupe du monde.


Et pourtant, depuis 1958 , lAngleterre est toujours sortie des poules. C'est un chiffre que j'ai vu passer  :;): 




> galement, une mauvaise surprise, c'est la non confirmation du Japon et de la Core du Sud, et videmment, toujours les mmes difficults des pays africains...


Et pourtant premire dition o 2 quipes africaines sortent des poules: Algrie et Nigria.
Et la Ct d'Ivoire a 1 minute de la fin, elle a subi la victoire "_ la grecque_"  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 




> Moi j'annonce coupe du monde 2018 en Russie: USA champions et il remettent a en 2022 au Qatar


Aucune petite quipe ne sera championne de Monde,  moins d'une norme catastrophe ou d'une dcision de la FIFA:  ::mrgreen:: 
Le collectif est important, mais il faut au moins 1 joueur dcisif  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gurdil le nain

> Moi j'annonce coupe du monde 2018 en Russie: USA champions et il remettent a en 2022 au Qatar


Juste pour voir la tronche de Vladimirounet je vote pour !!

----------


## foetus

26ime minute: 4 - 0 pour l'Allemagne  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

L un penalty ou le dboitage d'un joueur n'est plus ncessaire  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Et, Miroslav Klose: 16, Thomas Mller: 10  :8-): 

dit: 29ime, 5 - 0 c'est la boucherie  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

Pure, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que l'Allemagne ne russit pas aux quipes lusophones cette anne! .  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

Super pour la finale  ::mrgreen::  Une quipe allemande qui a fait un match de gala ou dexhibition en demi et 1 journe de rcupration en plus  ::ccool::   ::ccool:: 

Sepp Blatter est peut-tre mort  cette heure-ci  ::ptdr:: 

dit: Les brsiliens quittent le stade et les journalistes de l'quipe pleurent [enfin presque]  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## rawsrc

> Sepp Blatter est peut-tre mort  cette heure-ci


il doit pas tre le seul...  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
'tain la gueule des embouteillages au cimetire  ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

La blague franaise du soir  ::mrgreen:: : "On s'en ait pris qu'1 seul, On s'en ait pris qu'1 seul"

----------


## foetus

On peut qualifier comment si Manuel Neuer s'en prend 1 des brsiliens?  ::koi::   ::koi:: 

Une fleur? Une honte? il tait en train de faire ses lacets ...

----------


## Deadpool

7-0!  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## foetus

Attends, il reste 10 minutes aux Allemands pour jouer samba  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## rawsrc

Bon ils ont sauv l'honneur.

Aprs pour le reste : 11 danseuses en tutu qui ont pass 90 minutes  jardiner.
Comment une quipe peut se faire dmonter comme a juste parce qu'il manque deux joueurs. Les 9 autres ont sch les cours ou quoi ???

----------


## foetus

En plus des records allemands (16 buts, +6 buts, ...) on a aussi qu'1 seul carton (et encore pour anti-jeu) et peut-tre aucune faute  ::ptdr::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Je sais pas comment Oscar  fait pour trouver le mental pour marquer  la 90me avec un score pareil.
On se doutai que il n'y arriverai pas sans Neymar et Silva. Mais alors la....

----------


## foetus

Une petite analyse tactique rapide de ce que j'ai compris  ::wow::  : le milieu allemand  3 Bastian Schweinsteiger, Sami Khedira, Toni Kroos + 2 joueurs relayeurs/ mobiles Mesut zil, Thomas Mller ont bouff le milieu adverse.
videmment il faut que Philipp Lahm joue en dfense gauche, ce qui renforce la dfense, parce que les 3 autres sont des centraux.

Et c'est comme cela depuis le match contre l'Algrie aprs la rentre de Sami Khedira  la 70ime minute.
D'ailleurs, contre ce schma tactique, l'Algrie a tenu 22 minutes (92 - 70), la France 13 minutes et le Brsil 11  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, la France a russi  ne pas couler et mme  avoir des tirs cadrs/ des occasions de buts. J'ai vu passer K. Benzema 6 tirs  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le Brsil:
1) Un milieu archi-nul. Paulinho n'a pas retrouv son jeu lors de la Coupe des Confdrations de 2013, souvent remplac par Fernandinho. Et Neymar participait aussi au milieu.
L le milieu a tellement coul que David Luiz et Marcelo ont d colmater les brches: dfense, couloir, milieu. Tu m'tonnes qu'ils courraient dans tous les sens et qu'ils se sont fait prendre par derrire  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

2) La surmotion, la ferveur brsilienne, ... et surtout le manque d'un vrai capitaine (David Luiz) ou d'un vrai meneur pour remobiliser ses hommes ds le 1ier but (ventuellement le 2ime parce qu' 2-0 en 20 minutes il reste 70 minutes pour esprer de rduire la marque)


Et l'Allemand, comme on dit, il respecte son adversaire, il continue  jouer  ::fessee:: 

PS: Il parait que les allemands avaient plus peur des franais que des brsiliens  ::ccool::

----------


## clairetj

Et du coup, qui sera l'adversaire de l'Allemagne ??? Argentine ou Pays-Bas ???

Perso je voudrais bien l'Argentine parce que:
1-Cela promet un trs beau match (mme si je pense que contre les Pays-Bas la qualit serait aussi au rendez-vous)
2-Le Brsil soutiendra les allemands pour la victoire (ce que j'espre)
3-Si l'Argentine gagne, se sera le coup de grce pour le football Brsilien aprs cette humiliation donc j'aimerai qu'il y est cette ventualit pour mettre un peu de tension  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
4-Voir si Messi va enfin dcroch le seul (?) titre qui manque a sa carrire et qui pourrait le conduire vers un nouveau ballon d'or


Edit: d'un autre ct, si l'Argentine perd, elle jouera le match de la troisime place contre le Brsil, ce qui pourrait aussi tre trs intressant

----------


## macslan

> Un abus de langage ne fait pas une rgle... 
> Mais a n'a pas tellement d'importance. Moi, je trouve, justement qu'il y a eu peu de surprises dans cette coupe du monde. 
> Espagne / Italie / Portugal / Angleterre ! 
> Ouais ! On peut rayer l'Angleterre, la surprise aurait t qu'elle fasse une grande coupe du monde.
> Le Portugal ? Ils ont eu du mal  se qualifier et l'quipe repose trop sur Ronaldo.
> L'Espagne, une quipe use, vieillissante et qui en s'est pas suffisamment renouvele. Une semi-surprise.
> Seule l'Italie est une surprise, surtout aprs leur victoire contre l'Angleterre ! 
> 
> Ce qui est surprenant, c'est la monte des quipes sud-amricaines de second plan (Costa-Rica, Chili, Colombie...) qu'on n'a pas l'habitude de voir  ce niveau.
> galement, une mauvaise surprise, c'est la non confirmation du Japon et de la Core du Sud, et videmment, toujours les mmes difficults des pays africains...


Oui je voulais dire les 8mes mais par rapport aux matchs qui se sont drouler quasiment tous avec prolongation contre de petites quipes

----------


## illight

Je pense qu'aucun pronostiqueur n'avait prvu pareille boucherie  :8O:

----------


## clairetj

> Je pense qu'aucun pronostiqueur n'avait prvu pareille boucherie


D'ailleurs je me demande bien quelle cte avait le pronostic: Victoire Allemagne 7-1. Un truc norme je suppose et si quelqu'un a mis l-dessus, il a dt se faire des c******s en or  ::mouarf::

----------


## Noctis

> D'ailleurs je me demande bien quelle cte avait le pronostic: Victoire Allemagne 7-1. Un truc norme je suppose et si quelqu'un a mis l-dessus, il a dt se faire des c******s en or


D'apres la radio ce matin une seule personne a parier 200 euros dessus, il s'agit d'un hollandais qui tait bourr et voulait mettre 2-1 mais il s'est tromp... Son erreur lui rapporte 1.3millions :s

http://www.google.fr/url?url=http://...g4oii8nlz1YdLQ

----------


## clairetj

une cte de 6500  :8O:

----------


## Gnoce

> une cte de 6500



 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## illight

H ben  :8O:  qui veut se souler ce soir pour devenir riche ?  ::aie::

----------


## clairetj

> H ben  qui veut se souler ce soir pour devenir riche ?


BREAKING NEWS,: le hollandais, encore sous le choc de son norme gain (et coup de chance) s'est remis en mode ivresse et a dcid de rejouer les 1,3 millions d'euros sur une victoire des pays-bas 7  1 contre l'Argentine avec une cte a 6500

Non je dconne, je ne pense pas qu'il soit assez fou pour tenter a (qui le serait)  la limite il va remettre 200

----------


## Kreepz

> D'apres la radio ce matin une seule personne a parier 200 euros dessus, il s'agit d'un hollandais qui tait bourr et voulait mettre 2-1 mais il s'est tromp... Son erreur lui rapporte 1.3millions :s
> 
> http://www.google.fr/url?url=http://...g4oii8nlz1YdLQ


C'est ce qu'on appel l'ivresse du jeu!...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'apres la radio ce matin une seule personne a parier 200 euros dessus, il s'agit d'un hollandais qui tait bourr et voulait mettre 2-1 mais il s'est tromp... Son erreur lui rapporte 1.3millions :s
> 
> http://www.google.fr/url?url=http://...g4oii8nlz1YdLQ


In Vino Veritas qu'ils disaient... pourquoi je ne les ai pas cout...  ::pleure::  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou:: 
Ce soir, j'me bourre et je parie ... (si j'arrive  allumer mon pc une fois saoul !  ::aie:: )

Pour en revenir au match, les allemands craignaient normment la raction possible de cette quipe du Brsil fasse  l'adversit de la blessure de Neymar et de la suspension de Thiago. a s'est vu pendant ... 10mn ! Et puis, ils ont pris confiance, et aprs, cette quipe allemande, en confiance... a fait mal, trs mal !

A noter aussi que les allemands avaient dit plus craindre les franais que les brsiliens... 
Mais 7-1, a va marquer le prochain finaliste, c'est sr !

----------


## lper

> C'est ce qu'on appel l'ivresse du jeu!...


 ::mouarf:: 

En attendant, l'Israel crase la Palestine 28-0... ::(:

----------


## clairetj

> En attendant, l'Israel crase la Palestine 28-0...


[HUMOUR NOIR]
Je crois que ta blague a fait un four
[/HUMOUR NOIR]

----------


## r0d

(pour les geeks)
Hearstone vient de sortir une nouvelle carte spciale coupe du monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Et du coup, qui sera l'adversaire de l'Allemagne ??? Argentine ou Pays-Bas ???


C'est assez difficile  ::mrgreen:: 
Et toujours d'aprs ce que j'entends  ::wow:: 

L'absence d'ngel Di Mara va faire du mal: il participait  l'attaque, au milieu et  la dfense.
Mais partout o il participait, les argentins peuvent le compenser avec Sergio Agero, Gonzalo Higuan, Fernando Gago, Javier Mascherano.
Et Marcos Rojo revient.

Et en plus, les argentins ont jou sale face aux Belges, en temporisant pour jouer les touches, et en taclant "_judicieusement_" (trs peu siffls/ biscotts  ::whistle:: ) pour casser les attaques. Un peu comme les simulations et plongeons allemands face  la France  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs, l'Argentine s'attend  subir en demi.

Et en face, en ralit, ce n'est pas vraiment terrible:  ::?: 
Arjen Robben est impliqu sur quasiment tous les buts. Mais Robin van Persie, Wesley Sneijder, Dirk Kuyt sont moyens, voire mme loupe la Coupe du Monde.
D'ailleurs il y peut-tre aussi Klaas-Jan Huntelaar.
Tellement important que lorsqu'il n'arrive pas  marquer ou trouver la faille face au Costa-Rica, le score reste vierge  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs il faut savoir que Louis van Gaal a eu 2 coups tactiques contre le Costa-Rica: celui avec le gardien, mais aussi en mettant en place une quipe avec 5 attaquants, 3 dfenseurs et 2 relayeurs. 5 attaquants et aucun but:  ::?:  Jsus/ Dieu tait costaricien je ne vois pas d'autre explication:  ::mouarf:: 
Et l'autre truc (que j'ai dit il me semble  ::whistle:: ): la dfense hollandaise est trs jeune.
Tellement, que le premier corner, premire action, costaricienne  la 116ime minute a failli tre un hold-up  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc voila, sans parler des tirs au but, je dirai soit un 1-0 pour l'Argentine avec un 2-0 ou 3-0 avec un Arjen Robben "_kit 70 Polini_"  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

Donc un petit bilan  ::mrgreen:: 
Les dfenses ont tenues, malgr la jeunesse d'un ct et de l'autre le dbut de CDM pas terrible qui laissait craindre le pire.

Les 2 stars dont leurs quipes sont dpendantes, ont t surveilles de trs prs:  ::mrgreen:: 
Rsultat? Un rsultat qui a t dans la continuit des matches prcdents.

Ct Argentin: L. Messi a russi a donn 2-3 caviars et a "_distribu le jeu_". Mais les joueurs qui l'entourent sont assez moyen/ pas  la hauteur.
Certains attendaient plus de L. Messi et ont not qu'il a [encore] beaucoup march

Ct hollandais: Van Persie, Sneijder, D. Kuyt, Klaas-Jan Huntelaar: efficacit Zro avec seulement 3 tentatives de but  ::?: 
Et mme Wesley Sneijder loupe son pnalty  ::?: 
Balle de 1-0 pour A. Robben, c'est pour dire la pauvret  ::?: 



Donc pour la finale, cela va tre dur de pronostiquer. Il faut surtout que les Argentins bloquent le milieu allemand (si c'est le mme schma) + Thomas Mller
Teins, j'ai entendu que les quipes dont le Brsil redoutait, avant match, [papy] Miroslav Klose:  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Qui pour cette toile?
L'quipe d'allemand qui joue ensemble depuis 2008: cela fait long. Encore plus si on dit qu'ils attendent depuis 2002, et cette finale perdue.
D'ailleurs, il y a un petit nombre de joueurs qui ont presque la trentaine: cela devient chaud  ::?: 

Ou L. Messi qui l'attend  ::mrgreen::  Parce qu'en Russie en 2018 cela va devenir trs compliqu.
D'ailleurs c'est le dbat: est-ce que Messi va retrouver son jeu de 2012?

Et pour la petite finale? Cela va tre "_fun_" pour le Brsil, parce que Luiz Felipe Scolari ne peut plus titulariser certains joueurs (comme Fred): une nouvelle quipe qui devra contenir A. Robben  ::lahola:: 

Sinon, il y a pire pour le Brsil: l'Argentine au Maracan  ::ptdr::

----------


## clairetj

Question annexe: si l'Argentine gagne la coupe du Monde, est-ce que Messi aura pris une trs grande avance pour le prochain ballon d'or ???

----------


## Kreepz

> Question annexe: si l'Argentine gagne la coupe du Monde, est-ce que Messi aura pris une trs grande avance pour le prochain ballon d'or ???


Peut-tre pas une trs grande mais il en aura je pense!  ::): 

Sinon pour le match d'hier j'ai trouv que Kuyt n'osais pas du tout avanc,  chaque fois il plomb l'attaque en renvoyant la balle aux dfenseurs, il a compltement bouch le ct gauche Hollandais, aprs l'quipe Hollandaise n'a pas vraiment montr sont jeux habituel. 

En tout cas les argentins ont intrt de se reposer pour le match de dimanche! (120 minutes de match contre 90 pour les allemands!  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Captain_JS

> (120 minutes de match contre 90 pour les allemands!  )


Mouais 30 min pour les allemands plus une petite heure de dcrassage ...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Hier on a vu un match des joueurs jous la peur au ventre, et au final le centre, n'a pris aucun risque donc quasiment aucune action.

Je viens d'apprendre en vous lisant que L. Messi jouait hier soir, pour moi c'tait son absence qui expliquait le faible volume du jeu argentin !  ::aie:: 

Srieusement, celui que les journalistes nomment "le meilleur joueur du monde" a t encore moins bon que Benzema contre l'quateur... 

Pour ce qui des matchs  venir. Je pense que le Brsil remportera la petite finale, parce que dans ce match sans rel enjeu, c'est souvent l'quipe qui en veut le plus qui gagne et que les Pays-Bas n'en auront rien  battre de la 3me place alors que les Brsiliens doivent faire oublier un tant soit peu l'humiliation allemande.

Pour la finale, je pense que la fraicheur allemande devrait joueur. Tout dpendra de Messi (s'il joue ou pas) et de qui ouvre le score. Si ce sont les argentins, ils vont fermer le jeu et jouer en contre,et a sera dur pour les allemands. Si ce sont les allemands, les argentins seront obligs de se dcouvrir, et a peut faire trs mal. 

Pas vident  pronostiquer... D'ailleurs  ce propos...

----------


## clairetj

> Pas vident  pronostiquer... D'ailleurs  ce propos...


Un mythe vient de seffondrer ...  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou::  ::piou::

----------


## foetus

> Pour ce qui des matchs  venir. Je pense que le Brsil remportera la petite finale, parce que dans ce match sans rel enjeu, c'est souvent l'quipe qui en veut le plus qui gagne et que les Pays-Bas n'en auront rien  battre de la 3me place alors que les Brsiliens doivent faire oublier un tant soit peu l'humiliation allemande.


Tu peux d'ailleurs lire les propos de Louis van Gaal qui sont assez "violent" pour ce match de la 3ime place  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs, il dit que pour 1 des 2 quipes c'est une double dfaite avant le retour  la maison (surtout que la dfaite en demi doit tre assez lourde)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Et je ne suis pas de ton avis: Arjen Robben a fait un trs bon mondial. Cela serait gnial qu'il colle 1 ou 2 pions  une quipe brsilienne qui sera remanie  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

> En attendant, l'Israel crase la Palestine 28-0...


Sont en train de jouer les prolongations (mais on ne sait pas pour combien de temps il y en a...) : 75-0

----------


## foetus

Pour la petite finale cela bataille svre  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Entre: cela ne sert  rien, c'est le match des coiffeurs et/ ou des perdants, la double peine aprs un bon mondial, des recettes en plus pour la FIFA, il n'y a qu'un vainqueur et 31 perdants (<- pas de mdaille,  part une en chocolat  ::whistle:: )

Un truc marrant: j'ai regard l'quipe du Soir et un journaliste disait cela en ajoutant: "Personne ne se souvient des vainqueurs des matches pour la 3ime place"
Et bim  ::aie:: , le prsident du soir les a tous cit (avec un faute tout de mme). La probabilit infime du truc  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Et plus particulirement: (<- ce qui donne du sel  ce match)
Entre un Brsil qui doit convaincre, mais qui est au fond du puits niveau mental: peut-elle se ressaisir?

Et pour les Pays-Bas, Louis van Gaal a retourn sa veste mais son quipe semble dmotive et certains disent crame: vont-ils courir sur le terrain?

Allez j'ai pronostiqu ailleurs pour le dlire: 4-4:
Un doubl de Robin van Persie, 1 de Arjen Robben, 1 de Wesley Sneijder ou de Klaas-Jan Huntelaar
Un doubl de Fred 1 autre d'Hulk

Comme cela pas de perdants  ::ccool::  et tous ceux qui n'ont rien fait se rachetent ( moins que ce soit pris pour de la provocation  ::whistle:: )

----------


## foetus

Bon 3-0 pour les Pays-Bas avec un penalty  la 3ime penalty et  ::aie::  Thiago Silva/ David Luiz qui ont respect le maillot aux 5 toiles, un arbitre pour les hollandais (... ou pas) ...

Et comme Fred et Hulk n'ont pas jou mon pronostique tombe  l'eau  ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Sinon pour la grande finale, les experts la voient chiante comme le pluie  ::mrgreen:: : une Argentine qui joue bas (meilleure dfense au moins depuis les 8ime) et une Allemagne qui n'a pas le rythme pour jouer son jeu.
Et avec Mats Hummels et Philipp Lahm + Manuel Neuer c'est solide derrire ct allemand (_dit pendant le match:_ mais la dfense est lente, il semble que je l'ai dj dit  ::wow:: )

2 inconnues:
ngel Di Mara, Absent ou pas? En forme : 100%? 80?...
Lionel Messi  ::whistle:: , Absent ou pas? En forme : 100%? 80?...

Allez continuons les pronostiques comme les demies que tous les spcialistes en ont pleur (*): une racle 3-0 ou 4-0 de l'Allemagne, aprs celle inflige au Brsil en demie, et aprs celle que le Franais aurait d recevoir s'il n'avait pas fait chaud  ::fessee:: 


* -> ce sont les demies en Coupe du Monde les plus mauvaises toutes CDM confondues: entre le premier 0-0 entre Argentine et les Pays-Bas, et Brsil - Allemagne avec 1 seule quipe dans le champs et ce sentiment de malaise pour les brsiliens (d'ailleurs les Allemands  la pause ont dcid de jouer avec le frein  main  ::aie::  )

----------


## foetus

Flte ngel Di Mara absent et Sami Khedira remplac  ::?:   ::?: 




> Vu le Khedira de la demi-finale, grosse perte pour l'Allemagne. Surtout  dix minutes du match.

----------


## foetus

Bon voila quelques chiffres, avant la prolongation  ::mrgreen:: 

L'Argentine: pas 1 but encaiss sur ses 4 derniers matchs, seulement 2 buts marqus, 3ime prolongation (sur 4 derniers matchs aussi).3eme finale de CDM de suite en prolongationTirs aux buts: 2006 et 1994

Mais il faut dire que niveau attaque ct Argentin, Ezequiel Lavezzi et Gonzalo Higuan sont sortis et Lionel Messi tire la jambe depuis au moins le dbut de la 2ime mi-temps: il ne reste plus que [quasi] la dfense  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Ma petite analyse de la coupe du monde.

Bresil : J'avais peur de part leur niveau de jeu qu'ils arrivent en Finale, heureusement cette correction allemande a t norme, et a donn selon moi le plus beau match du mondial.

France : Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens disent que c'tait un beau mondial pour l'quipe de France, les adversaires Honduras, Equateur, Suisse, Nigeria, Allemagne. Avec 3 pays que la plupart des gens ne savent mme pas placer sur une carte. Pour moi la seule vritable rencontre tait face  l'Allemagne. Et puis ce Benzema, avant le mondial je vous disais qu'il servait  rien en quipe de France, et bien voil, pour gagner il faut mettre des buts... Metter au moins un joueur motiv  sa place...

Allemagne: Je voulais mon Allemagne - Pays-Bas en Finale avant le mondial, donc j'tais logiquement pour l'Allemagne, et il faut dire qu'elle a vraiment fait Fuhrer.

:sors:

----------


## Kreepz

Coupe du monde termine et l'Allemagne remporte le titre! 
J'ai trouv le match assez intressant, je m'attendais  du trs ennuyeux!  ::mouarf:: 
De belles actions de chaque ct mais les argentins n'ont pas russi  les conclure! Notamment Higuain! 

Vous en avez pensez quoi vous?  ::):

----------


## illight

J'aurai prfr que l'Argentine gagne  ::mrgreen::  ils ont quand mme produit plus de "foot" que les Allemands.
Je crois que les attentats des gardiens sur les attaquants sont une marque de fabrique chez eux  ::mrgreen:: 

mais bon,c'est le foot  ::): 

pour rpondre  Nhaps sur l'quipe de France, les gens considrent qu'on a fait une belle coupe du monde, parce qu'il n'y a pas eu de grve, et que les joueurs ( part Benzema) se sont quand mme bien battus sur le terrain. Ce qu'ils retiennent, c'est finalement un tat d'esprit qui est un peu revenu. En tout cas, c'est comme a que je le vois  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

[QUOTE=illight;7894516]J'aurai prfr que l'Argentine gagne  ::mrgreen::  ils ont quand mme produit plus de "foot" que les Allemands.

Moi le rsultat me satisfait, je dteste l'Argentine.  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais il fait avouer que la dfense allemande a eu du mal et que les Argentins ont eu plusieurs fois la balle de match.

Par contre, Messi meilleur joueur du tournoi, il faut m'expliquer.  :8O: 




> Je crois que les attentats des gardiens sur les attaquants sont une marque de fabrique chez eux 
> 
> mais bon,c'est le foot


Bon l, Neuer jouait quand mme le ballon, contrairement  Schumacher.



> pour rpondre  Nhaps sur l'quipe de France, les gens considrent qu'on a fait une belle coupe du monde, parce qu'il n'y a pas eu de grve, et que les joueurs ( part Benzema) se sont quand mme bien battus sur le terrain. Ce qu'ils retiennent, c'est finalement un tat d'esprit qui est un peu revenu. En tout cas, c'est comme a que je le vois


Honntement, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour la France, ce que j'ai vu est trs prometteur pour l'Euro.  :;): 

Par contre, le Portugal...  ::aie::

----------


## Kreepz

Neuer jouait le ballon et le joueur non?  ::aie:: 

Je suis compltement d'accord avec toi pour Messi il n'a pas t le meilleur pour moi, pleins de joueurs ont fait beaucoup mieux que lui! 
Et pour l'quipe de France je pense que l'Euro et la prochaine coupe du monde vont mieux se passer, on aura une quipe qui se connatra mieux (et plus Benzema?  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## illight

Et moi je dteste l'Allemagne  ::mouarf:: 

Ah tu trouves qui jouait le ballon ? Dj, quelque soit le gardien (ou joueur), sauter comme a sur un adversaire, je trouve pas a normal, mais il a un peu confondu la tte et le ballon  ::weird::  ou alors j'ai pas vu les bonnes images  ::mrgreen:: 

Ah Messi a t lu meilleur joueur ? C'est pas Benzema ?  ::aie::

----------


## clairetj

> Et moi je dteste l'Allemagne 
> 
> Ah tu trouves qui jouait le ballon ? Dj, quelque soit le gardien (ou joueur), sauter comme a sur un adversaire, je trouve pas a normal, mais il a un peu confondu la tte et le ballon  ou alors j'ai pas vu les bonnes images 
> 
> Ah Messi a t lu meilleur joueur ? C'est pas Benzema ?


Ba en mme tant il avait quoi comme solution, laissez le joueur tranquillou faire son contrle et risquer de prendre un but ? Faire un saut  la Hulk (le super-hros, pas le joueur de foot  ::aie:: ) pour tre sur de passer largement au dessus du joueur ? Le gardien boxe quand mme le ballon donc de l  dire qu'il voulait juste se payer le joueur ... Et puis si on va par l, on peut parler de dcoupage du joueur allemand pris en sandwich par deux argentins, ou de la blessure au visage de schweinsteiger ...

----------


## Kreepz

> Ba en mme tant il avait quoi comme solution, laissez le joueur tranquillou faire son contrle et risquer de prendre un but ? Faire un saut  la Hulk (le super-hros, pas le joueur de foot ) pour tre sur de passer largement au dessus du joueur ? Le gardien boxe quand mme le ballon donc de l  dire qu'il voulait juste se payer le joueur ... Et puis si on va par l, on peut parler de dcoupage du joueur allemand pris en sandwich par deux argentins, ou de la blessure au visage de schweinsteiger ...


Mais il simulait Schweinsteiger ! On le sait tous!!!!  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> J'aurai prfr que l'Argentine gagne  ils ont quand mme produit plus de "foot" que les Allemands.


L'Argentine n'a justement rien produit dans cette coupe du monde ... Bonne rigueur dfensive mais aucune volont d'aller vers l'avant.

Le summum est quand mme l'entre d'Aguero (attaquant pourtant talentueux) dont les seuls faits d'armes auront t des vilaines fautes (la premire lui valant un jaune) qui auraient du le voir se faire exclure.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ba en mme tant il avait quoi comme solution, laissez le joueur tranquillou faire son contrle et risquer de prendre un but ? Faire un saut  la Hulk (le super-hros, pas le joueur de foot ) pour tre sur de passer largement au dessus du joueur ? Le gardien boxe quand mme le ballon donc de l  dire qu'il voulait juste se payer le joueur ...


D'ailleurs Barthez avait fait la mme contre Ronaldo en 98 et personne ne s'en tait plaint  ::aie::

----------


## clairetj

> Mais il simulait Schweinsteiger ! On le sait tous!!!!


Ah c'tait pour a le sachet de ketchup pris  la cantine et que l'on a retrouv aprs dans la poubelle du vestiaire, je comprends mieux  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Vous inquitez pas mais l'argentin savait que le gardien allait lui sauter dessus, mais il a garder le regard sur le ballon, pour esprer obtenir un penalty. Aprs le gardien lui en a mis une bonne quand mme, mais il a touchait le ballon avant de toucher le joueur donc c'est bon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, moi, j'tais content que ce soit l'Allemagne, parce que ce sont les seuls  avoir jouer au foot, avec les Pays-Bas. Je pense que la Colombie aurait mrite mieux aussi. 

Pour le reste, on a vu qu'une quipe, ce n'tait pas une star et 10 guignols (Brsil/Argentine). Les allemands, sans joueur exceptionnel, ont montr qu'une quipe vaut mieux que "le meilleur joueur du monde" (c'est comme a que CJP a appel Messi pendant toute la coupe du monde !  ::roll:: )

D'ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec vous, je n'ai pas compris que Messi est le trophe du meilleur joueur de cette coupe du monde. 

Je vous trouve assez svre contre Neuier, pour moi, c'est plus l'argentin qui ne regarde pas le gardien (il n'a pas du supposer qu'il sortirait) et qui se prend un mur, qu'autre chose. Comme pour l'allemand qui se prend un argentin qu'il n'avait pas vu arriv.

J'ai trouv la finale trs agrable  regarder. Mme si, en seconde priode, je me suis dit que les argentins auraient du mal  finir. Messi peut d'ores et dj postuler dans l'quipe nationale de rugby pour sa magnifique transformation de fin de match  ::mouarf:: .
Et le but allemand...  :8O:  Un gamin qui, en fin de match, ralise un contrle en pleine course parfait, suivi d'une reprise de demi-vol dans un angle impossible... "L'a d'l'avenir le gosse !"


Pour les prochaines comptitions, j'ai hlas la certitude qu'on en n'a pas fini avec Benzema. Pire, je pense qu'en 2016 on aura toujours Evra et que Ribery va revenir. Autant dire que c'est une quipe bidon qu'on aura. 
L'Allemagne sera favorite, et les Pays-bas seront l aussi. Je me fais du soucis pour le Portugal ET pour l'Espagne qui vont avoir du mal  s'en remettre.

Voil,  dans 2 ans !  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

> Messi peut d'ores et dj postuler dans l'quipe nationale de rugby pour sa magnifique transformation de fin de match .


J'aurai pas aim tre argentin  ce moment l. Tu croises les doigts, tu espres tellement. Et l le pire coup franc de l'anne...

Fin de match.

Personnellement, j'ai clat de rire quand il a tir.

----------


## clairetj

> Pour les prochaines comptitions, j'ai hlas la certitude qu'on en n'a pas fini avec Benzema. Pire, je pense qu'en 2016 on aura toujours Evra et que Ribery va revenir. Autant dire que c'est une quipe bidon qu'on aura. 
> L'Allemagne sera favorite, et les Pays-bas seront l aussi. Je me fais du soucis pour le Portugal ET pour l'Espagne qui vont avoir du mal  s'en remettre.


Perso je me fais moins de soucis pour l'Espagne que pour le Portugal. Il est vrai que l'quipe espagnole va partir en reconstruction avec une quipe plus jeune et je pense qu'ils ont les joueurs pour faire quelque chose de correct en 2016 pour revenir bien comme il faut pour le mondial russe. En revanche pour le Portugal, la dpendance  CR7 (comme pour l'Argentine avec Messi et Neymar pour le Brsil) restera toujours un voir le problme. D'ailleurs se sera pareil pour la Sude de Zlatan. Pour moi les Favoris seront forcment l'Allemagne, les Pays-Bas et je tente une petite pice sur la Belgique. L'Angleterre, l'Italie et la France feront quelque chose de correct (je dirais minimum quart de finale).

----------


## Kreepz

Pour l'Euro, l'Allemagne et les Pays-Bas seront favoris et la France (si il n'y a pas d'Evra et de Benzema.)
Ensuite les espagnoles vont restructurer leur quipe mais ils ne seront pas prt pour l'Euro ( mon avis!)

Vivement cet Euro!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pour l'Euro, l'Allemagne et les Pays-Bas seront favoris et la France (si il n'y a pas d'Evra et de Benzema.)
> Ensuite les espagnoles vont restructurer leur quipe mais ils ne seront pas prt pour l'Euro ( mon avis!)
> 
> Vivement cet Euro!


L'Angleterre sera  suivre galement.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et le but allemand...  Un gamin qui, en fin de match, ralise un contrle en pleine course parfait, suivi d'une reprise de demi-vol dans un angle impossible... "L'a d'l'avenir le gosse !"


Enfin ce gamin c'est quand mme Gtze, parmi les joueurs les plus cots de sa catgorie d'ge depuis quelques annes. Je le voyais d'ailleurs dans la peau d'un titulaire sur cette coupe du monde en l'absence de Reus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Cet euro  venir sera ouvert, c'est sr. Mme si l'Allemagne et la France (ben oui, on gagne quand on est chez nous) seront les 2 grands favoris. 

Ensuite, c'est pas vident, mais je pense que la Belgique et la Suisse devrait avoir les moyens de surprendre. 
Avec un peu de chance, la Russie devrait y tre aussi, en prparation de son mondial ...

Les espagnols, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont en rserve comme jeunes.

Quant aux anglais, ils sont toujours dcevant en comptition internationale, je finis par ne plus les compter...  ::aie:: 




> Enfin ce gamin c'est quand mme Gtze, parmi les joueurs les plus cots de sa catgorie d'ge depuis quelques annes. Je le voyais d'ailleurs dans la peau d'un titulaire sur cette coupe du monde en l'absence de Reus


Enfin, quand mme, il est pas titulaire, il est relativement jeune, on est  5 minutes d'une sance de peno pas vidente pour les allemands, et tu tentes un geste impossible que tu russis. Moi, je dis chapeau bas !

----------


## clairetj

> Cet euro  venir sera ouvert, c'est sr. Mme si l'Allemagne et la France (ben oui, on gagne quand on est chez nous) seront les 2 grands favoris. 
> 
> Ensuite, c'est pas vident, mais je pense que la Belgique et la Suisse devrait avoir les moyens de surprendre. 
> Avec un peu de chance, la Russie devrait y tre aussi, en prparation de son mondial ...
> 
> Les espagnols, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont en rserve comme jeunes.
> 
> Quant aux anglais, ils sont toujours dcevant en comptition internationale, je finis par ne plus les compter...


Et l'Italie ??? Personne ne parle de l'Italie. Je sais que le dpart de Pirlo va tre dur pour la slection mais quand mme, vous pensez pas qu'ils ont leurs chances ???

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et l'Italie ??? Personne ne parle de l'Italie. Je sais que le dpart de Pirlo va tre dur pour la slection mais quand mme, vous pensez pas qu'ils ont leurs chances ???


Honntement il est difficile de rpondre. Mais en l'tat actuel des choses ils semblent loin du compte.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Vous inquitez pas mais l'argentin savait que le gardien allait lui sauter dessus, mais il a garder le regard sur le ballon, pour esprer obtenir un penalty. Aprs le gardien lui en a mis une bonne quand mme, mais il a touchait le ballon avant de toucher le joueur donc c'est bon.


J'suis pas d'accord avec a. Le gardien est limite en dehors de sa surface. Quand il touche le ballon dj c'est limite et de mmoire il percute l'argentin qui lui est en dehors de la surface. Que tu fasse a sur un corner ou tu te jettes dans une foule de 10 joueurs, c'est normal que le gardien se protge. Mais pas dans le cas qu'on  vu. Un autre joueur aurai fait a il aurai eu faute, et mme carton. Moi j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'arbitre n'a voulu  aucun moment sanctionner les quipes de peur qu'on disent qu'il fasse gagner une quipe. Mais que du coup cot argentin comme allemand, y'a vraiment eu des cartons et pnalty qui n'ont pas t siffl

----------


## illight

Moi je suis pour le Vatican  ::aie::  comment a ils ont pas d'quipe ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour l'Euro, je vois quand mme bien la France (s'ils changent quelques joueurs) aller quand mme assez loin, tout comme les Pays-bas. Je pense qu'un Pays-bas-Allemagne devrait tre une affiche assez allchante  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> J'suis pas d'accord avec a. Le gardien est limite en dehors de sa surface. Quand il touche le ballon dj c'est limite et de mmoire il percute l'argentin qui lui est en dehors de la surface. Que tu fasse a sur un corner ou tu te jettes dans une foule de 10 joueurs, c'est normal que le gardien se protge. Mais pas dans le cas qu'on  vu. Un autre joueur aurai fait a il aurai eu faute, et mme carton. Moi j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'arbitre n'a voulu  aucun moment sanctionner les quipes de peur qu'on disent qu'il fasse gagner une quipe. Mais que du coup cot argentin comme allemand, y'a vraiment eu des cartons et pnalty qui n'ont pas t siffl


Arbitrage  l'anglaise  ::): 
Je prfre a  un arbitre qui siffle tout et n'importe quoi.

Aprs dans le rglement du foot, o est le paragraphe qui stipule si il y a faute ou pas ? J'aimerai bien savoir les critres tablit par la FIFA.

----------

